# Having my first steroid injection today! How was it for you?



## babybx2

Hi, as I am having my twins on Thursday which is approx 4wks early, I am having to have a steroid jab today and another tomorrow.

I have heard its painful, how was it for you ladies who have had them??? :kiss:


----------



## ni2ki

Mine were fine  just normal injection, no pain


----------



## lizziedripping

U feel it cos it's in the thigh, but nothing to worry about hun x


----------



## TwoBumps

Mine were fine hun, don't even remember them so can't have been too bad!!


----------



## hellohefalump

Hi I'm not a twin mum, but I have had steriods injections before when I was 27 weeks with my daughter. 

It was fine at first, and then it felt like a cramp in my thigh and was really painful. The cramp didn't last too long though.


----------



## Mrs R

Mine were really painful - didn't last more than 10-15 mins though. Worth every minute of pain though


----------



## babybx2

What a day I had!! Waiting an hour in anticipation for the jab. It went in the thigh and the needle was felt but fine, then suddenly as the solution was injection it got painful, but only for about 5 minutes.

I was also told that as I have gestational diabetes that I had to stay in on 2hr blood sugar level monitoring for 24-48hrs!!!!!!! WTF!!!!!!

I hadn't been made aware of this and having a 4yr old at school and not having prepared lots of things before my section on the 19th I was gutted. Devastated and really angry that no one had warned me of this.

As it turned out I had 6hrs of testing and my levels were around 6 which is great. One minute they admitted me, then they said it depended on the tests, then i was defo admitted again, then at the 6.30pm result a new registrar came on and said as long as i test at home every 2hrs and it stays below 12 I can go home!! Relief.

Same goes for today. 2nd jab 12.30pm today then 3 tests between then and 6.30. If all is ok then I can come home to prepare on Wednesday for the section on Thursday. If not I have to stay in till Weds midday!!!

Thanks for your posts xxx


----------

